# SDB's können nicht übertragen werden



## blasterbock (2 April 2009)

Konfiguration wie im Bild7 dargestellt.

Gelegentlich bleibt die CPU im Hochlauf hängen (Bild1). In der Regel läuft das System hoch, nachdem man den Betriebsartenwahlschalter auf Stop und wieder auf Run stellt.
In wenigen Einzelfällen läuft die CPU gar nicht mehr an. Die Hardware muss neu geladen werden, dann geht es wieder.

Es werden in den Fehlermeldungen die SDB 1002, 1003 und 1004 angezeigt, die sich nicht übertragen lassen.

Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und was waren die Abhilfemaßnahmen ?

Weiß jemand, wofür genau diese SDB's sind ?

Der Schlüssel in der Hilfestellung der Simatic-Software läßt sich da nicht genauer aus.


----------



## rd_tronic (2 April 2009)

Hallo,

die SDB's werden wahrscheinlich von der CPU zur Laufzeit erzeugt.
Laut Simatic- Hilfe:
SDB > 1000:    Hardware konfigurieren (DP-Konfiguration, Parameter für CPs und FMs, S7-Routing, Verbindungen)
Im Offline- Projekt sind diese nicht vorhanden.
Es könnte sein, dass einer oder mehrere DP-Teilnehmer im Anlauf zu lange brauchen und daher die CPU auf Stopp geht. 

Ich würde Folgendes überprüfen:
-Im Baugruppenzustand die Zykluszeit. Bei Überschreitung der Max.-Zeit den Grenzwert höher stellen. (Standard: 150 ms, ist bei manchen DP-Teilnehmern im Anlauf, oder bei Ausfall, zu kurz.) 
- In den CPU-Eigenschaften:  Die Zyklusbelastung durch Kommunikation evtl. höher einstellen. (Standard: 20%,  --> 50%)
-Haken bei "Anlauf bei Sollausbau ungleich Istausbau" setzen. (Wenn zu verantworten)
- Fehler - OB im AG? OB 86, evtl. OB85 falls aktiv.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MW (2 April 2009)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Es werden in den Fehlermeldungen die SDB 1002, 1003 und 1004 angezeigt, die sich nicht übertragen lassen.
> 
> Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und was waren die Abhilfemaßnahmen ?
> 
> Weiß jemand, wofür genau diese SDB's sind ?



in der Siemens Hilfe steht folgendes zu den SDB´s > 1000 : Hardware konfigurieren (DP-Konfiguration, Parameter für CPs und FMs, S7-Routing, Verbindungen)

läst also auf ein Problem mit deinem Bus schliessen.

Hast du in der Hardware Konfig der CPU einen Hacken bei "Anlauf bei Sollausbau ungleich Istausbau" drin ? wenn nicht mach den mal rein

EDIT: da war malwieder einer schneller


----------



## blasterbock (2 April 2009)

Meine CPU läuft im Fehlerfall nicht an, deswegen ist ein Zusammenhang mit der Zykluszeit oder dem Kommunikationsfaktor m.E. nicht relevant.
Die Siemens-Hilfe hatte ich gelesen.
Bei Siemens gibt es eine englischsprachige Ausführung zum SDB 1000 und einem abgebrochenen Pin im Rückwandbus. Das trifft bei mir auch nicht zu.
Wie im Bild 1 gezeigt, wird der SDB1002 angemotzt und den weiteren Zeilen der Fehlermeldungen der SDB1003 und SDB1004.


----------



## blasterbock (2 April 2009)

Der Haken "Anlauf bei Sollausbau ungleich Istausbau" ist gesetzt.


----------



## RaiKa (6 April 2009)

Hallo,

sind die SDBs Relikte aus alten Versionen?
Lösch mal den Behälter "SDBs" und übersetze die Hardware neu - denn überflüssige SDBs werden nicht automatisch gelöscht.
Dann werden nur die jetzt noch benötigten SDBs gebildet.
Vielleicht hilft das.

Gruß
raika


----------



## blasterbock (7 April 2009)

Du hast zum Teil recht. Der SDB 1004 wird nicht mehr gebildet. Die SDB 1002 und SDB 1003 werden aber neu generiert.

Mit würde es sehr helfen, wenn jemand die Bedeutung der SDB'S oberhalb 1000 zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Wie schon geschrieben, tritt der Fehler sporadisch auf und ich wäre gerne vorbereitet, wenn die Hardware ganz ausfallen sollte.


----------



## Woldo (7 April 2009)

Die Hilfe im Simatic-Manager gibt folgendes aus

0
Hardware konfigurieren
1
Hardware konfigurieren oder durch CPU (nach Urlöschen)
2
CPU (Standard-Parametrierung nach Urlöschen)
3, 4 und 7
Hardware konfigurieren
5
CPU (MPI-Parameter)
20 bis 89
Hardware konfigurieren (DP-Konfiguration)
90 bis 99
Hardware konfigurieren (H- und F-Systeme)
100 bis 149
Hardware konfigurieren (Parameter für zentrale und dezentrale Konfigurationen)
150 bis 152
Hardware konfigurieren (Parameter für Schnittstellenmodule) 
153 bis 189
Hardware konfigurieren (DP-Konfiguration)
200
Projektieren von Verbindungen (S7-300)
210
Konfigurieren der Globaldaten-Kommunikation
3xx
Projektieren von symbolbezogenen Meldungen
7xx
Projektieren von Verbindungen
999
Projektieren von Netzen/Verbindungen (S7-Routing) 
Größer oder gleich 1000
Hardware konfigurieren (DP-Konfiguration, Parameter für CPs und FMs, S7-Routing, Verbindungen)


----------



## blasterbock (7 April 2009)

Hallo Woldo,
die Hilfestellung hatten rd_tronic und MW schon zitiert.

Was da nicht drin steht will ich wissen.

z.B.

SDB 1000 = MPI-Globaldaten
SDB 1001 = Routingdaten
SDB 1002 = Ethernet CP
SDB 1003 = .................


----------



## SPSKILLER (7 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch schon das Problem SDBs nicht laden zu können.

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21384

Musste SP4 installieren.

Micha


----------



## blasterbock (9 April 2009)

Die Fa. Siemens hat auf eine Supportanfrage mit dem folgenden Link reagiert :

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18381922

Ich werde die Anlage im Auge behalten, um zu sehen, ob der Hinweis geholfen hat.

Danke an alle, die versucht haben, mir zu helfen.


----------



## m_matrix (4 Oktober 2010)

*SDB1002 := integrierter Webserver*

auch wenn der Thread schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel hat, falls jmd. (wie ich auch über die SuFu) hier landet mit vergleichbaren Problemen hier vielleicht ein Tipp

Deaktiviert mal den integrierten WebServer auf der CPU dann werden SDB1002 und konsorten nicht mehr erstellt (bei mir hatte SDB1002 > 200kB und ließ sich dann mit ner 128kB Karte freilich nicht mehr übertragen)

Gruß
Michi


----------

